# Almost finished with 12 ft Jon/Micro



## Craigamortis (Aug 7, 2017)

I finally put seats in my 12 ft jon/micro conversion.Took it out last week for a test run with my son. Working on a good kicker for it now. Still a few little items left to add, like rod holders for center and tackle box holders, better battery storage up front. But over all very happy with it's performance. Glad I did not sell it.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

That might be the coolest 12' boat Ive seen.


----------

